# Wii Virtual Console OfflineList



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 30, 2008)

*Source*
*Download*
*OfflineList*






The first OfflineList dat for Wii Virtual Console releases is released by me. It's a database of dumped Virtual Console games in wad-format.

WiiWare-titles are not included. I will be making another dat for them.

The dat is not yet complete (36 releases are included) but I will work hard to make a complete dat of all of the 190 releases and keep it updated.

Another (bigger) screenshot:


----------



## TaMs (Jun 30, 2008)

Great job. Looks nice and usefull, if you collect vc games.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 30, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> Great job. Looks nice and usefull, if you collect vc games.


Yes, it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am a collector myself. I was waiting for ADVANsCEne to release a list such as this one, but it's taken so long that I decided to create my own one


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for your work ^^
I'm waiting for the advanscene too, (I even posted a message ont their forum), but I wished a NDScrc for VC and Wiiware (both separated) and they are making a list with all wii release in one dat.
The admin said maybe he will separate them later.

offlinelist is only for collection purpose or can it scan and rename the file inside the zip too ?
Anyway, I'll take it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, I will leave comments if I find anything usefull to add or change -_^

edit : 
oh I see it's only the xml.
I don't know offlinelist very well, I'll try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit2 : 
I wanted to make a NDScrc compatible dat, but I don't have time to maintain the list.
I think the renaming feature of NDScrc is great (better?) because the user can choose the renaming string he wants.

Your xml is working with NDScrc, but some data is not shown (console name instead of VC number)


----------



## Defiance (Jun 30, 2008)

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2008)

how do you create the list ?
do you edit the xml manually ?
You made a lot of work already, even the pictures and the autoupdate feature.

Maybe we could make a dat working both with offlinelist and NDScrc.
maybe I could take some time to help you.


Edit :
It's working fine with NDScrc in GBAmode !!
the only problem is having the pictures cropped a little. and it revert the updateURL and the xml file back to GBA from Advanscene.
Just put the URL and the xml name back before updating and renaming.
Thanks for this list.


----------



## NDSFreak (Jun 30, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> TaMs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like i don't have the presure to release a dat at ADVANsCEne anymore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , great work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , it is difficult to get all crc32 for the Wii releases.
By the way if we ever going to make one it isn't going to be numbered so it will be different


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 30, 2008)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Thank you for your work ^^
> I'm waiting for the advanscene too, (I even posted a message ont their forum), but I wished a NDScrc for VC and Wiiware (both separated) and they are making a list with all wii release in one dat.
> The admin said maybe he will separate them later.
> That's interesting to hear! I wonder when they will release it...
> ...


I can't wait to see what you made. Finding the CRC values is indeed troublesome. To be honest, some of them were just copied from ADVANsCEne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll see if I can find some people which have all these releases to help me with the CRC values.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 30, 2008)

I just rolled out the first update. Wave Race 64 was listed as a NES-game. I changed it to N64, and updated the version number. It updated flawlessly here, let me know if it works for people who had the old version installed.

Btw, the download link points to the new version as well.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 30, 2008)

I repost it here. I just edited my previous post.

Your dat is working fine with NDScrc in GBAmode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no need to convert it.

the only problem is having the pictures cropped a little. And the program revert the updateURL and the xml file back to GBA URL & dat from Advanscene.
Just put the URL name back before updating and renaming.

Thanks again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit :
in fact, it's not working 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the xml is read, but the roms are not detected (I suppose the program is looking for .gba file type only).
I will use Offlinelist then.


----------



## NDSFreak (Jul 2, 2008)

I actually made a test dat before (numbered) but it's not updated anymore as i removed the numbers from the db, you can have a look at it here (working with pics and so)
http://www.advanscene.com/offline/datas/ADVANsCEne_VC.zip



			
				Cyan said:
			
		

> I repost it here. I just edited my previous post.
> 
> Your dat is working fine with NDScrc in GBAmode
> 
> ...



I know that our dat works and renames zipfiles (works only with ziped files) with NDScrc in NDS mode with correct updateURL (no revert) so it should work with this dat to, just crooped pics but that can always be fixed with the size of them

You can also make icons for the different console systems and nfo for download 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i will test that a little


----------



## nBrew (Jul 2, 2008)

Great job Maikel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With aproval of Maikel I made an online version on my site based on the xml file which can be viewed here: http://www.nentindo.nl/vc-releases/

It will update automaticly based on the version number


----------



## Methanoid (Aug 7, 2008)

maikelsteneker, will you be updating this. It hasnt changed since you first posted it....???


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 6, 2008)

Maikel

If you WONT update it will you transfer the data to someone who WILL ???


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 6, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> Maikel
> 
> If you WONT update it will you transfer the data to someone who WILL ???


I would like to update it, but I can't seem to get hold of the files...

If someone else wants the files, send me a PM. I can provide the xml-file and the pictures used in the DAT. If someone has a list of CRC-numbers, that would really help too; I could update the DAT myself. I someone wants to update it but doesn't have hosting, I can keep hosting it.


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 6, 2008)

Email me at USERNAME at gmail.com and I'll send you some filenames and CRCs, you can update dat and we can then ask for other users to do the same. We'll soon have a better dat file and then we might see some people posting DAT-checked files on usenet and the like


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 6, 2008)

Or indeed... here are 67 NOT in your DAT... Filenames and CRCs... Fix the data now??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   PLUS your DAT needs to show the CRC in the OLL window. How else will we know what ours is supposed to match to - eg my Super Mario 64 EU isnt same as yours  Super.Mario.64.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 2e0f5e64 is mine.. whats yours?

aerofighters.assault.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad b49a854a
alien.crush.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad fe105069
Angel_Solitaire.wad f631113a
Bomberman.93.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 137e096e
Bonks.Revange.NTSC.VC.Wii-iND---TG16.wad b6161676
Breath.Of.Fire.2.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 47e5862e
chrono.trigger.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad 37ebb4ab
Comix.Zone.USA.VC.Wii-iND.wad c8f5d2e1
Donkey.Kong.Country.2.Diddys.Kong.Quest.VC.PAL.REPACK.Wii-BlaZe.wad 8895ff1c
Donkey.Kong.Country.3.Dixie.Kongs.Double.Trouble.PAL.VC.Wii-WiiSiON.wad 6160fea8
Donkey.Kong.Country.PAL.VC.Wii-iND.wad b97dc495
Donkey.Kong.Junior.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 918ced8
donkey.kong.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad e2e2a65d
dracula.x.pal.vc.wii-ind-PCEngine.wad 3ef20ace
Extreme.G.PAL.VC.Wii-iND.wad 59bfc091
F.Zero.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad e75c4bda
f.zero.x.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad 5e077316
final.fantasy.4.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad b1e0054d
Final.Fight.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad aa4d8621
gunstar.heroes.vc.pal.by.hiro.wad df33054b
Harvest.Moon.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 66bf46b6
Kid_Icarus_WSN.wad b2d238fb
King.of.the.Fighters.94.USA.VC.Wii-iND.wad 3a9019f4
Kirby.64.The.Crystal.Shards.VC.PAL.Wii-VC__NOT_WORKING_prob.wad 17ed3a52
Kirby.Adventure.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad bcaa793b
lords.of.thunder.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad d03dc44d
Lylat.Wars.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad b76821fe
Mario.Kart.64.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad f59059fe
marios.super.picross.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad 3f015636
Metroid.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 4bbd65b9
Military_Madness_WSN.wad 9f98242e
Minna.no.Pokemon.Bokujou.Wiiware.JPN.WII-WiiFi.wad 3b25b46b
Monster.Lair.NTSC.VC.Wii-iND---TG16.wad 87221b9c
Operation.Wolf.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 7e59a1e2
pacman.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad 4761ea3
Paper.Mario.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad de1308ad
Paradroid.PAL.VC.Wii-WiiSiON.wad c412803c
Pilotwings.64.USA.VC.Wii-iND.wad 68eeaa91
Pokemon.Snap.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 42f2b48e
Punch.Out.USA.VC.Wii-iND.wad 6ba47777
R.Type.PAL.VC.Wii-iND.wad dd660a3a
Secret.of.Mana.PAL.VC.Wii-iND.wad c97e216
secret.of.the.stars.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad 5e5b8b87
Shining.Darkness.PAL.VC.Wii-iND.wad b587c3c
Shining.Force.PAL.VC.Wii-WiiSiON---SMD.wad 300fca64
Sin.And.Punish.64.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad d083bf47
Sonic.The.Hedgehog.3.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad df1ca823
Streets.Of.Rage.2.USA.VC.Wii-iND.wad 12626954
Super.Castlevania.4.PAL.VC.Wii-iND.wad 9eaf8caf
Super.Ghouls.And.Ghosts.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 4584e2cc
Super.Mario.64.VC.JAP.Wii-iND.wad 8eb81351
Super.Mario.64.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 2e0f5e64
super.mario.all.stars.pal.vc.wii-ind.wad 16926fc2
Super.Mario.Bros.2.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad eaa0e2d1
Super.Mario.Bros.3.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 449e4489
Super.Mario.Bros.Lost.Levels.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad be3ab7d9
Super.Mario.Bros.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad f1c91292
Super.Mario.Picross.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 3083fe03
Super.Mario.World.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 9adab5a2
Super.Metroid.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 4f2a51cc
The.Legend.Of.Zelda.NES.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 813b9496
Yoshi.Story.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad f6bd60d1
Zelda.A.Link.To.The.Past.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 790fc856
Zelda.II.The.Adventure.of.Link.PAL.VC.Wii-WiiSiON.wad fbdd17cb
Zelda.Ocarina.Of.Time.VC.PAL.Wii-VC.wad 851688cd
z_Donkey.Kong.Country.2.Diddys.Kong.Quest.VC.PAL.REPACK.Wii-BlaZe.wad 8895ff1c


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 9, 2008)

Maikel

If you are going to update this then I think I will do a Wiiware DAT.

Meth


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't watch this topic in the past few days.

I will contact Methanoid for some CRC-numbers, and if he can help me I will update the DAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could also make a WiiWare-dat later, I've already started it actually.

I will not update the DAT if I haven't got the CRC-number of the next release, as it won't make any sense.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> PLUS your DAT needs to show the CRC in the OLL window


I can fix that, it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 11, 2008)

You dont need the latest release CRC - you need to fill in the missing ones like the 70 odd I've given you. Then people will start to use the DAT and then people will help fill the gaps in.

I've done a WiiWare DAT myself already. Its in the UserSubmittedNews forum


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 11, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> You dont need the latest release CRC - you need to fill in the missing ones like the 70 odd I've given you. Then people will start to use the DAT and then people will help fill the gaps in.
> 
> I've done a WiiWare DAT myself already. Its in the UserSubmittedNews forum


I know I can, but I don't think people are actually that willing to help. If they are, they can also send me the CRC-numbers now


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah I did.. about 70 of them..... and I would be very surprised if anyone else bothers if they see those 70 I sent don't get into the DAT file


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 11, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> Yeah I did.. about 70 of them..... and I would be very surprised if anyone else bothers if they see those 70 I sent don't get into the DAT file


To be honest I didn't even notice the CRC-numbers behind the release names 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, you win. I will see if I can update the DAT in the next few days. It's time to complete this


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 12, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 18, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Updated.



No it isn't or at least it doesn't download via OLL.

By the way, got another 45 CRCs for when you do have the first lot done... hopefully we'll get an up to date list soon.

I have 2 more to add to the WiiWare list to get that current again


----------



## superkris (Sep 18, 2008)

Kinda of off-topic but you might be able to help me

I am looking for a WII DAT for offline list. The one I use is not updating anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 18, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> I am looking for a WII DAT for offline list. The one I use is not updating anymore.



Thats cos he has stopped updating it. No-one else has volunteered to take it on. He has offered to allow someone to take it on.. its not like you dont get the existing XML, pics and whatever - anyone could just do it.. no-one seems interested.

Would U like to?


----------



## superkris (Sep 18, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> Thats cos he has stopped updating it. No-one else has volunteered to take it on. He has offered to allow someone to take it on.. its not like you dont get the existing XML, pics and whatever - anyone could just do it.. no-one seems interested.
> 
> Would U like to?



Maybe, if it's not too hard because i'm not a computer geek. Also, I cannot download big files because I only have low-speed internet at home.

Do you know how to do it?
Can you explain it to me?

Thanks


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 18, 2008)

U dont need to download lots of files. You need to host some pics (small bandwidth) and an XML file that is zipped up. All you do is copy n paste the item between  and  and edit the entries accordingly.


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 9, 2008)

Maikel

It was several WEEKS ago that you said you'd updated the DAT but it wasnt. Will this be happening any time soon? I could give you another 80 or so titles and CRCs but there seems no point if you cannot get around to doing the first bunch.

If someone else wants to do the WiiVC DAT get in touch and I'll provide a pile of Filenames and CRCs.

My WiiWare DAT is 62/70 done.. the whole 70 are there but I have 8 CRCs to collect.. if anyone wants to help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meth


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 10, 2008)

I PM him and I rebuilt a new XML from scratch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So, not very advanced, as I have only written down 31 games.
I'm slow anyway but I'm in touch with a VC DAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm interested in filename/CRC (filenames are OK in fact, I have a good source, CRC... not complete).


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 13, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> Maikel
> 
> It was several WEEKS ago that you said you'd updated the DAT but it wasnt. Will this be happening any time soon? I could give you another 80 or so titles and CRCs but there seems no point if you cannot get around to doing the first bunch.
> 
> ...


Actually, I did update it at that time. The problem is that no one could update it properly. I had some problems when opening it too. I suspect this is because I used some invalid CRC values that OfflineList won't recognize.

I think OuahOuah can update this much better than I can. I have permitted him to use any of the info, images etc. in my DAT. I hope he will be able to make a complete DAT eventually


----------



## Methanoid (Oct 13, 2008)

Cool, well good luck to OuahOuah. It's certainly better to make a DAT with permission to continue someone elses work rather than steal it without asking or without credit (like a member here has done to me!)


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 15, 2008)

Methanoid said:
			
		

> Cool, well good luck to OuahOuah. It's certainly better to make a DAT with permission to continue someone elses work rather than steal it without asking or without credit (like a member here has done to me!)



MY DAT isn't YOUR DAT ! You're very stubborn ! If you cannot understand that, it's your problem but you stop to disturb me with this !

MY DAT was make with Office Excel & Word (to help me with maillings) and I've prove to you with upload my files ! I've download all games (bouah !) to obtain all CRC (yours are bad or mistake !). Picture provide to Gamekult or Jeuxvideo.com (French sites), list of games to ABGX and nfo from LuDiBRiA.

OuahOuah have beta testing this DAT before I put it online ! I don't need to copy to you because I make DAT before you (X360, Wii, PS3...).

Competition is great for all and you don't understand that ! It's your choice !

So, stop to make me guilty because I DON'T HAVE COPY YOUR WORK !!!!!!!! :@


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 15, 2008)

To go back to the subject, I 'm sorry but I run slowly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And have problem getting some CRC but it's not abandonned


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 15, 2008)

OuahOuah said:
			
		

> To go back to the subject, I 'm sorry but I run slowly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can help you for this, like we have talk on MSN ^^


----------



## OuahOuah (Oct 17, 2008)

Just a small word to say that I staretd a new thread about a "new" DAT for Virtual Console (based on this one).

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110205


----------



## PsyKos (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello everybody ^^

When I help OuahOuah to make our DAT, I continue to make it myself with his permission.

You can find it here !

Please signale me mistake, errors or others.

Thank you for your attention


----------

